# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Herramienta Estadística Xcelsius

## inform@cción

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
En el archivo adjunto encontrarán la herramienta estadística de *inform@cción*: "*Xcelsius"*, que les permite modificar los distintos cuadros que allí encuentran en tiempo real, según la información o los datos almacenados en esta herramienta y según la información que cada uno de ustedes esté buscando. 
El archivo se encuentra actualizado hasta el mes de Noviembre de 2010. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: CCL: Comercio Justo es una herramienta eficaz para impulsar exportaciones No tradicionales

----------


## kscastaneda

Analizando la herramienta Xcelsius.swf, me intriga el caso del Marigold. Lo que puedo apreciar es una fuerte caída en las exportaciones. ¿Alguien sabe que pudo haber ocurrido?. Estadisiticas Export Marigold.jpg
Lo que si se, es que es un cultivo que no demanda mucha inversión, que se hacen cadenas productivas que financian casi el 100% y que demanda mucha MANO DE OBRA PARA LA COSECHA y ESTE ES UN PROBLEMA al menos para CHAVIMOCHIC.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo la versión actualizada hasta febrero de 2011 de la herramienta Excelsius de *inform@cción*.  
Saludos

----------

